# Question about Razr Maxx...



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

I bought my fiancee the Razr Maxx a month ago and check it out from time to time. I'm about to root it shortly when I convince her to allow me. One thing I kept forgetting to check out is if it had NFC built into it. Checked tonight and didn't see any option in Settings. I'm assuming it needs to have NFC hardware in order to have any support? Is this correct?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## w0rdie (Nov 17, 2011)

Correct, the phone does NOT have NFC.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

w0rdie said:


> Correct, the phone does NOT have NFC.


OK. I googled this info before making this thread and it seemed like a ton of people agreed and disagreed that it had NFC support. There was no surefire answer. Even some pointed out that the drivers were there and deactivated chip.

My conclusion is why would you release a phone that has support but not activated? It would seem like a waste of resource and the fact that loss of profit would take place putting something in and not making use of it. If there was indeed support then there would be more customers buying into this phone because of NFC gaining popularity.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

